# Ocean Crest Pier Oak Island ,NC



## dkingman (Mar 2, 2003)

Evening all, If you'd like to get in on the Best Kept angling secret then visit www.oceancrestpier.com
My name is Dave Cooper and I've have been a Member here for some time now. I really don't have lot's of time to check everything out as in years past. But that's probably because I'm busy Managing Ocean Crest Pier. Believe me when I say Productive Angling is the norm at OCP. The Pictures on my website are the proof.Updated Daily to keep you abreast of the latest happenings on OCP. Take a minute I believe you'll be amazed as well pleased to find the site. ..Thanks Dave...Have a Great "2003" fishing season all


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Hey Dave! welcome to the board. We all know you're a very busy man. It's hard working keeping OCP the greatest fishing pier in NC  Hoping to make it down there tomorrow. What's the water look like? Tried to check your cam a few minutes again but it seems to be having issues again  Hope to hook up with a nice king and gonna try to pull some of those big sheepsheads outa there. They still gettin those big trout down there? 


Tight lines!!


Tim


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice looking and well promoted feeshn pier! Where you at? the R


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

The pier's on oak island, NC  The address and phone number is: 
1409 East Beach Dr 
Oak Island, NC 28465-6557 
Phone: (910)278-6674 



It's definately worth checking out  Great fishing at a very reasonable price. I'm hooked!


Tight Lines!


Tim


----------



## H2Ohunter (Dec 8, 2000)

If i use your name when I come dwn this weekend do I get a discount. Just kidding, but I am visiting the inlaws this weekend and may be by


----------



## dkingman (Mar 2, 2003)

*Visiting OCP*

When visiting Ocean Crest Pier mention viewing my message here
at Pierand Surf.Com. I'll see that you receive our Coupon for a $1.00 off your daily pass....Thanks dave:--->


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Thx Dave, every little bit helps....the R


----------



## H2Ohunter (Dec 8, 2000)

Thanks for the Scoop.
This will be my first trip down in the summer season. I've been down about a dozen times, but have not done much fishing. Looking forward to checking out some new spots.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Fishing is hot at OCP! landed a nice citation 4lb speckled trout yesterday  Plus all the blues we caught to use for bait. Plenty of fish to be caught!!!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm sorry but I can't find oak island on the map...what city/town is it near??? the R


----------



## ponchojoe (May 10, 2003)

Oak Island is about 7 miles south of Southport, NC,30 miles to Wilmington and about 60 miles to Myrtle Beach,SC.

Try this website for more Oak Island info;

http://www.oakislandnc.com


Hope that helps.

Good luck to all.


----------



## dkingman (Mar 2, 2003)

*Ocean Crest Pier*

Evening , I too look forward to seeing you all visit OCP. In addition to being a business manager, I'm an avid Saltwater Inshore Angler. For over thirty-five years it's meant alot to me personally having the opportunity to share in using the resources as well the relations with other Anglers. It's amazing the number of friendships one can build on while enjoying time fishing and relaxing. I'm truly a Blessed man. Come share that experence at Ocean Crest Pier..Dave


----------



## PJnc284 (Apr 28, 2003)

*noooooo*

8(---) Dave- OCP is supposed to be our little secret  oh well. now that the cat is out of the bag, i'll give my .02. Why fish the rest, when you can fish the BEST!!!! been fishing there for 3 years now. greatest bunch of people you'll ever meet. great pier to fish and I wouldn't go anywhere else. I'll be out there Saturday night and fish Sunday. Supposed to be one of the nicest days in a while. see you tomorrow night.


----------



## H2Ohunter (Dec 8, 2000)

Stopped by the other night and picked up a T. Met Dave and took a look around. I can not personally speak on the fishing because it was just a quick pop in, but by the looks of the pics they have had some nice ones lately. I will be back later this summer or early fall and hope to get some fishing in.


----------

